# The 'Get rid of a Star in a Reasonably Priced Car' Campaign



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

As the majority of folk on here will probably agree, the 'Star in a Reasonably Priced car' thing on Top Gear has been done to death and is getting vary tedious now.

Maybe we should be contacting the BBC and telling them this. If we all make our feelings known 'en-masse', maybe they'll take notice and get rid of it.

You can leave comments for the Top Gear people by clicking on 'Contact Us' on the link below;

http://www.bbc.co.uk/topgear/

If something like this was posted in other Motoring/car forums it may have the desired affect. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Hilly9and1/2 (Jul 22, 2006)

Totally agree. I cannot stand this part of the show. Especially when they insist on using the same guests time & time again.
I also have to sell the Chevrolet Lacetti saloon as I sell Saab's and Chevrolets. Reasonably priced??? Lets just say in 12 months Iv sold a grand total of 0 Chevrolet Lacetti Saloons.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

feedback along those lines sent. Also requested more races as per the Bugatti vs plane etc, always liked those best. I really think they should do a fully expensed 'modified black V6 TT vs 'anything you like cos im happy to just drive accross Europe' feature but I cant see it happening :wink: 

About time they invited the TTOC/TTF membership along with all their mk1s for a final send off when they review the mk2 I reckon!! Make for some good aerial shots on the ole airfield eh!


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

More fun could be had with "Star on a reasonably priced motorbike". It would be interesting to see how many "celebrities" could be maimed trying to control a ZX10 or GSXR1000 round a go-kart track.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

How about John Doe in a sports car?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Agree to an extent.

I think petrol-head celebs really enjoy themselves like Coogan the other night. Coogan is at least somewhat entertaining and talks the talk.

Certianly needs to be spiced up if they are to keep it


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Personally I enjoy Top Gear, although the format is getting a little worn at the edges. They'd probably welcome any new suggestions.


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

i quite like the star in a car thing, although i'm surprised they dont pick the best selling car in Britain instead, like a mondeo or something, instead of their oddball choices. i think the show can drag a bit, but those challenges they've had are fantastic, its refreshing to see people who are passionate (it seems???) about what they present - but then i've not watched it recently, is it going downhill?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ive made my comments.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ag said:


> More fun could be had with "Star on a reasonably priced motorbike". It would be interesting to see how many "celebrities" could be maimed trying to control a ZX10 or GSXR1000 round a go-kart track.


Now you are talking!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

How about a 'beat the stigs time in your own car' where Joe Bloggs comes in in his (modded hehe) car and tries to beat the time the Stig set in the equivelant motor?


----------



## il padrino (Apr 6, 2006)

pony - get rid of it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

their "news" section is a bit naff! I subscribe to AutoExpress and expect them to bring up the latest stuff and hear their comments etc but nothing!! not a saussage!

"star" in a reasonably priced car?! WTF - didnt watch Sundays episode but will do tonight. Last weeks "star" - never heard of him! i think you have to be over 40 to know who most of them are.....come on get some real celebs on there or just drop it alltogether!

....well they get enough Â£Â£Â£ from the TVLicense payers, i wonder where it goes.... :roll:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Sent my comments in...


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I do hope all the 260+ folk that have read this thread have posted their comments, positive or negative, to the powers that be?

I've posted something similar on another car forum which I frequent, and if everyone were to do the same and send the beeb their comments, you never know, it could actually make a difference.

So, come on folks, get typing. 

Any chance the Mods could make this one a 'sticky' for a while, please?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Have you posted on piston heads etc too?


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Feedback left. Good idea TSS


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

if it were on any other channel, they might actually listen and change certain aspects which the public suggest, but again its the BBC....so it isnt going to happen.....que the exact thread when the new series starts :?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Have you posted on piston heads etc too?


No, I'm not registered on Pistonheads.


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

How about they have people with modified cars, they add up all the prices of the mods (everything spent on it) they rolling road it, then they find the best new car for the same price, with the same BHP and the same body style.

Next they race the car round the track to see the quickest, and then they park both cars in a shopping centre somewhere and get people to vote which car they like best or would rather own.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

plumb said:


> How about they have people with modified cars, they add up all the prices of the mods (everything spent on it) they rolling road it, then they find the best new car for the same price, with the same BHP and the same body style.
> 
> Next they race the car round the track to see the quickest, and then they park both cars in a shopping centre somewhere and get people to vote which car they like best or would rather own.


top gear isnt about mod's tho, its about brand new cars :roll:


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> plumb said:
> 
> 
> > How about they have people with modified cars, they add up all the prices of the mods (everything spent on it) they rolling road it, then they find the best new car for the same price, with the same BHP and the same body style.
> ...


Yes but it'd show what new car you could have instead of a modded car.

Vicky Butler Henderson once did a simular thing, she had a bloke with a Nissan Sunny GTR who had spent Â£100000000000's??? on it, she found after a r/r test that for the same money and same bhp he could have had a new TVR, they drag raced the 2 cars and the Nissan beat the TVR, but everybody would have rather had the TVR.


----------

